# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  African Clawed Frogs Being Dyed?

## FrogLover2009

I was walking in a recent pet place and I happen to stumble across some Albino African Clawed Frogs.  I looked into the next tank and I seen them .......but they all had color....there were green, purple, pink, yellow, and red clawed frogs.  I can't believe people would dye an animal a certain color just because it "sells".  It seemed so cruel to do that.  Its like if a baby was born and someone turned it freaking blue because it would seem new and odd. It's not fair to the animals if you ask me.   Look at the pictures I attached and see for yourself.  What do you guys think about it?

----------


## Sherry

Is this dangerous to the frog?  It seems like it would be.  I know there are some fish that get dyed different colors.  Unfortunately for these frogs them being dyed and looking "cool" IS going to sell and most of the people buying are going to get them for just that reason and most likely wont do their homework before buying and the frogs will be the ones to suffer in the long run.

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

Some places dye dogs' fur because it's "cool" or "stylish". I dunno. If it's bad for the frog, then I'm not for it. But if it's like hairdye (non-toxic) then...whatever floats your boat I suppose.

----------


## rivkah

This is terrible!

This has been happening in the fish world for years. Not only have certain species of fish been colored, but also been given patterns  In England a petition had gone around to stop the practice. And "true" fish hobbyist will not shop at stores that sell dyed fish. The same is happening here in the States.  

It is dangerous to fish, and many dont survive the process.  Unlike the dye used on dogs or cats, where only the fur is colored, not unlike what ladies do ("Loreal, because I'm worth it"), the dyeing of fish is more like tatooing.  Dye in injected under the skin.  Another issue with this is that too many stupid people think that the bright green or pink or whatever, is the natural color, and buy the fish because of  that particular color.  This color does fade after a period of time, then the idiot no longer likes/wants that fish.  Buying the fish for the wrong reason.

This dyeing process is dangerous and I am sure, just like with fish, some frogs do not survive the process.  I am sure, just like with the fish, there are idiots out there that are only going to purchase the frog because of the color.... then once the color fades not want/like their pet.  What then happens to the frogs?

Us in the fish world have been trying to stop this practice for years and have had some sucess, dyed fish are now rare if they can be found at all. 

Frog people unite!!!! Stop the practice.... tell your local pet store not be buy these to resale!  Do as we fish people had done... threaten to boycott the store until the practice is stopped. 

Its just wrong, on some many levels!!!!!

----------


## Tony

I have never seen these in person thankfully. I think the "natural" colors are beautiful enough. What a waste. To anyone with knowledge about ACFs these frogs have been rendered unbuyable.

----------


## Sharra13

How strange!  How do they even DO that????  I can see how people would think it looks cool (I have to admit it does in a funky way), but I can't imagine that is is good for the poor frog at all.  I would be so sad if I saw that in a store.  :Frown: 

I love my frogs' natural colors.

----------


## Terry

This is a practice that shouldn't be tolerated. Let the store know that you disapprove and tell everyone you know not to buy them. It harms the frog and it's not natural.

----------


## Jen

it truly is disgusting

Here is a picture of some dyed froglets.  It is awful

----------


## Angus

Thats not right at all.. if i see something like that here in moz ill do all i can to stop it!!!!1

----------


## BigBlue83

heres a story regarding this topic for you.  Theres this local pet shop that i used to go to because it was closer to my house.  well one day i went to get some things for my firebellys and my pacman. i went over to where they have box of crickets and the fish and i seen these frogs in a tank with fish. they were colored. i asked the employee what kinda frogs they were. and there response was i dont know!!!  his response was i dont know, let me ask the guy who does the ordering. i have two african dwarf frogs and they looked a little similiar but alot bigger and more body mass. so i asked the manager hey are those african clawed frogs and why are they colored like that? that cant be natural. the manger couldnt even tell me what type of fog it was. after a few moments of me telling the manager what i believed he had and what his natural living conditions were, the guy who does the ordering came out. So i spoke with him about the coloring and the species. his only response was when i order they just say Frog in the aquatic section so i dont know what it is.   jeesh i can go on a rant that will never end so needless to say i no longer give these morons any of my money. just goes to show you some people shouldnt have certain responsabilities at pet shops nor should some people even own pet shops!!!

----------


## 0h hey

> This dyeing process is dangerous and I am sure, just like with fish, some frogs do not survive the process.  I am sure, just like with the fish, there are idiots out there that are only going to purchase the frog because of the color.... then once the color fades not want/like their pet.  What then happens to the frogs?


Well consider me a stupid idiot, lol. My two ACFs were store-bought dyed froglets. 2 years later their color has since faded, and one ended up being a reticulated albino.
After purchasing them I looked them up, I figured the color was bred into them somehow (I had never seen aquatic frogs before). Upon learning that they were dyed I of course felt bad, but I couldn't return them. I have had them for a couple of years now and they seem to be doing fine. 

If I ever get another frog I want a natural colored non-albino. I would never buy another dyed one. 
I will post the pictures of Astro and Olive as froglets at some point and you can see how they matured. I am doing my best to be a responsible ACF owner these days and will be sure to spread the word about the (un)ethics of dyeing to anyone who is considering getting some ACFs.

----------


## 0h hey

Pics are now in my album, for those interested.

----------

rodsboys

----------


## Gail

Does this store have a web-site so we can let them know how wrong this is?


> I was walking in a recent pet place and I happen to stumble across some Albino African Clawed Frogs.  I looked into the next tank and I seen them .......but they all had color....there were green, purple, pink, yellow, and red clawed frogs.  I can't believe people would dye an animal a certain color just because it "sells".  It seemed so cruel to do that.  Its like if a baby was born and someone turned it freaking blue because it would seem new and odd. It's not fair to the animals if you ask me.   Look at the pictures I attached and see for yourself.  What do you guys think about it?

----------


## Tony

> Pics are now in my album, for those interested.


Those are some fine looking frogs. Glad to see there are no ill effects from the process and they are doing just fine. Thanks for posting those.

----------


## PinkyandBrainz

I was a stupid idiot too. I just bought my pair recently, I thought they were genetic mods like the glo-fish. It wasn't until I got home, and got them set up that I learned that they're dyed.  :Frown: 
I had a tough time with ACFs before, and decided to give it one last shot. Their current accommodations aren't much at the moment, my fiance is medicating a fish in my 10 gallon. As soon as he's done, we'll be moving the boys until they get bigger, then it'll be to a 20L.

My boys are pink and green, so they've been named Pinky and Brainz (respectively)

----------


## Maddymoo

I know this thread is a while old, but I've seen dyed frogs in an LFS near me and the owner said its because they are bred in coloured water. Is that not true?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gd0ax4

----------


## rivkah

Maddymoo

That response by your lfs store really made my laugh.   Think about it... if you were it put a white fish (gold angelfish, white black shirt, etc) into a tank of water with food coloring.... would the fish change colour?  no, it might tint but after a couple of minute in clear, fresh water, it would go back to it natural color.

You look the way you do because of your mom and dad, their genetics combined to make you.  Bred in colored water would not make you green. This the same and true for these frogs.  I will agree that colors of certain types of creatures (certain frogs, fish and birds) can be enhanced by the food it eats. But not matter how many carrots you feed a turtle, it is not going to become orange.

To think of it another way.... The egg sack in which the embryo develops kepts the embryo in which protecting it from the outside environment.  I don't know how they dye them..... but "bred in coloured water" simply does not make sense to me.

These are dyed, and the dye will fade over time, regardless you will end up with a deilghtfull pet.  I personally object the any of that, because too many people were buying dyed fish then when the dyed (or tatoos) fade, they no longer want the fish.   

I do believe that the dying process is different from the tatoo-ing process... unfortunately, I have seen both procedures done on fish that are commerically available.  The easiest way to know... if it is a color that does not appear in nature, or is a naturally occuring morph... it is then "man-made".  What did the creature have to endure to be what "man" wanted it to be.

I thought that in England the fish community was strong enough to stop most retailers from selling dyed fish getting signatures on a "contract" from lfs (with few exceptions) that they would not sell dyed fish and these are promoted.  I read Practical Fish mag that is published in England and they really rally against that type of manipulation of species.

----------


## Maddymoo

Oh it isn't a major chain or anything, just a little shop and it is the only place I have seen coloured frogs. I came across them a couple of years ago, had never seen them before and believed the owner when he told me how they are coloured :-/ he will never get another £ of my money


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nal1qz

----------


## rivkah

If you frequent this store and are otherwise satisfied with it, I would educate the shop owner about the process, about how un-natural it is and that some will only buy this frog because of the color, what will happen to the frog, or his reputation, when the color fades? And are the few extra sales worth that?

I have found that if I have a good relationship with a store owner and calmly, very calmly (and sometimes with a little humor), explain my concerns for the creature and for the store (more importantly), the owner generally will do what I want, which could be as simple as posting a notice such as "that these frogs are un-naturally colored" , also explaining  just how delight ACF can be, in this case.

I recommend that instead of just walking away from a store you have had a good history with, try to educate so that every creature purchased would be wanted by the buyer for what it really is and for its natural life span. Its better for the creature and actually better for the store.

I have certain favorite stores, and the owers are so used to me being a brat (or is it a different "b word"?) that I get away with too much, including changing descriptions and getting major discounts.

As our mothers used to tell us "you catch more flies with honey than you can with vinager".

----------


## dodgedartfrog

> If you frequent this store and are otherwise satisfied with it, I would educate the shop owner about the process, about how un-natural it is and that some will only buy this frog because of the color, what will happen to the frog, or his reputation, when the color fades? And are the few extra sales worth that?
> 
> I have found that if I have a good relationship with a store owner and calmly, very calmly (and sometimes with a little humor), explain my concerns for the creature and for the store (more importantly), the owner generally will do what I want, which could be as simple as posting a notice such as "that these frogs are un-naturally colored" , also explaining  just how delight ACF can be, in this case.
> 
> I recommend that instead of just walking away from a store you have had a good history with, try to educate so that every creature purchased would be wanted by the buyer for what it really is and for its natural life span. Its better for the creature and actually better for the store.
> 
> I have certain favorite stores, and the owers are so used to me being a brat (or is it a different "b word"?) that I get away with too much, including changing descriptions and getting major discounts.
> 
> As our mothers used to tell us "you catch more flies with honey than you can with vinager".



Two sides to this coin,..

I did some research into "animal dying" a while back.
In Asia it's very dangerous to the animals, the application, the long term effects, the danger to the people who handle the animal afterwards etc.. b/c asian markets use dangerous (sometimes toxic dyes) as they're cheap and easy to use and last longer with more vibrant colors. The benefit$$ outweigh the lost animals in the process and there's not really a lot of animal sympathy in Asia in the first place.

In the US frogs and fish are unharmed in the process. 
In the US All the dyes are veggie based in most cases and for amphibians/fish/reptiles actually have nutrients mixed in so it's actually like a vitamin booster.
Those dyed froggies aren't be harmed, and are actually handled better b/c they now have additional time and effort put into them and are more expensive to lose. But if your frogs are from the US they should be fine and the US has  started cracking down on imported dyed fish/frogs b/c of the toxicity of  the chemicals (it may be completely illegal as an import by now.

Any mammals (again in the US) (mice/rats/bunnies etc..) no harm,.. They're just  "dipped" and while I'm sure it's not the greatest thing in the world,  it's not any more traumatic than a bath and it's safe veggie dye so... 50/50

Baby ducks and chickens in the US and other places however are a completely different process,.. Many are often harmed (even though the dye is safe and all  external) because they're difficult to color they have to be "mixed" in with the dye, and get physically hurt in  the process. Essentially they put them in a big bowl 10 deep, pour in the dye and toss them like a salad,.. it's horrible. In the middle east they violently throw a few crates of chicks into a giant tub and ram their hands in and stir them up... if you put in 50 chicks and one or two are maimed/killed,.. that's fine, slowing down costs you more money than a few lost chicks.... totally makes me sick.

----------


## Michael

I once was going to buy a ACF, it was a reticulated albino, but they had the frog under a purple light so I did not notice it was dyed until he was removed from the tank. I told the shop owner I was not interested in dyed frogs. 

I'm glad that, if this is true, that dyed ACF are not harmed however I still would not want a dyed frog, I like my pets in their natural coloration.

----------


## Felis

Hi,

I am kind of relieved that there seem to be dying methods that aren´t that harmful. But I still don´t understand why people would like to buy dyed animals at all- in my opinion, keepers should be interested in watching the natural behaviour of their pets rather than collecting fancy-coloured, but highly unnatural specimen.

----------


## Michael

> Hi,
> 
> I am kind of relieved that there seem to be dying methods that aren´t that harmful. But I still don´t understand why people would like to buy dyed animals at all- in my opinion, keepers should be interested in watching the natural behaviour of their pets rather than collecting fancy-coloured, but highly unnatural specimen.


I would imagine these frogs become impulse buys by parents for small children who are not capable of caring for the animal thus left to an adult who has little interest in caring for the frog themselves. I would imagine most dyed frogs don't live long healthy lives.

----------


## Harry potter

true with fish it shortens their life and the same happens with frogs. any animals in fact i wish that was out lawed. hmmmm..... what if we protested it?and felis it does hurt the frog.sad its a sad world we live in :Frown:

----------


## bill

> Hi,
> 
> I am kind of relieved that there seem to be dying methods that aren´t that harmful. But I still don´t understand why people would like to buy dyed animals at all- in my opinion, keepers should be interested in watching the natural behaviour of their pets rather than collecting fancy-coloured, but highly unnatural specimen.


it's all about trends and making money. everybody wants different and unusual. that's why there are so many cross breeds in dogs. why do we keep dart frogs? because of the pretty colors. it's sad that they dye these frogs, and that they genetically modify fish to glow, but unfortunately, that is capitalism  :Frown:  all you can really do is decide personally if you want to spend your hard earned money at a particular store. but to expect them to stop selling them because you protest is kind of naive. look at it from the shop owner's perspective, whether you feel it is right or wrong, but if he/she can sell hundreds or more of those frogs, compared to how much you spend in his shop, you'll lose every time.  :Frown:

----------


## Felis

Hi,

this makes sense. Too bad for the frogs (and fish, of course)- I am glad that such manipulations are heavily restricted in Germany. But there are still many sellers here who don´t care for the animals´well-being as well.

----------


## bill

Sadly, as long as there are pet stores, there will always be substandard ones. But remember, a pet shop owner, regardless of it being a large chain store or a small independent store, has to play the balancing act of showing the animal so it is retail appealing, allowing easy access for removal, and planning for fast turnover. I don't necessarily think it's not that they don't care, but they aren't permanent inhabitants, so they have to make some tough decisions that leave some aspects of their care left out. It can't be easy trying to balance retail sales, especially with purists, like us who like to point out their shortcomings. I am fortunate enough to have a local shop who really tries to balance everything well, but they do have some shortcomings and is always trying to improve things. 




Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Felis

Hi,

very true. Every shopowner/ employee has to pay bills just as everyone else. Some try to find a balance between profit and ethics, but others don´t- that´s what make me sick.
It´s always difficult to maximize animal protection without risking business failure, but I still think that this should be a main goal when dealing with living creatures. The ones who at least try to give competent advice show that this isn´t impossible. Luckily, most of the shops in my area do so- but there are some that really only want to sell no matter what, so I have to conclude that those few people just don´t care...
But back to the topic- I´ve never seen dyed animals here and I am really thankful for this.

----------


## Andi Eisele

I bought my ACF as a dyed blue froglet under misinformation. They had her in a tank with all sorts of colors and they were labeled as "Candy Frogs". I, like many others I'm sure, assumed she was genetically modified like the glow fish you see all over the place. I bought her thinking she was a fatter, modified version of an ADF which we'd had in our tank before. I had NO idea what I was getting into until she ate all my neon tetras and I started to do some searching. As soon as I found out what she was I moved her into a species only tank. (I had her in a 36 gallon mixed tank.) I have done my best to give her a good life with the things that she needs now that I know what she is, but I feel like I've failed her as she's recently fallen ill. Admittedly, I did buy her because she was pretty and yes the color is slowly fading as she grows, but I adore her and her personality and would never change my love for her because she will no longer be the color that gave her her name. (Blue) i guess my point with whole message is that just because some buy them because they are pretty, doesn't mean they will all discard them once they lose their colors. Albino or blue, I love her just the same and hope with all I am that she will get better and fast so she can be with our family for years to come.

----------


## DylanPope

Sounds to me like you're the only idiot here

----------


## Daniel

> Sounds to me like you're the only idiot here


Lol made an account just to say that?

----------


## Daniel

> Sounds to me like you're the only idiot here


Lol made an account just to say that?

----------

